
23andMe, Google-Backed Company, Halts Genetic Testing Services - lelf
http://healthland.time.com/2013/12/06/23andme-halts-genetic-testing-services/
======
bradleyland
That is not what the headline says. The correct headline is: "23andMe Halts
Genetic Health Reports". 23andMe is still conducting genetic testing services;
they're just not providing health related results.

